# cory cats with dwarf hairgrass?



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I've kept cories with a full carpet of dwarf hairgrass and they didn't uproot it, it's usually well rooted into substrate. Even better,they are beneficial if you choose dwarf hairgrass as your foreground, because they get right to the bottom of the carpet stalks and eat food leftovers other fish can't grab, which keeps the grass in good condition.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i have kept cory's with DHG and they did well for a very long time, but i did loose 1 because it got tangled up in the grass and couldent get out. i even had a hard time getting him out, but they didnt really enjoy the grass, they liked the sandy spot i had for them better.


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks girls, i will probably get a small school of panda cory once the carpet is more established. 



jreich said:


> i have kept cory's with DHG and they did well for a very long time, but i did loose 1 because it got tangled up in the grass and couldent get out. i even had a hard time getting him out, but they didnt really enjoy the grass, they liked the sandy spot i had for them better.


wow what kind of man eating DHG do you have?  I never heard of a fish cant get out of dhg they are pretty soft and short


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

gagaliya said:


> thanks girls, i will probably get a small school of panda cory once the carpet is more established.
> 
> 
> 
> wow what kind of man eating DHG do you have?  I never heard of a fish cant get out of dhg they are pretty soft and short


 its was growing in super thick, i think he got in the bottom part of the mat and it kind of tightened up like a noose


----------

